# Probleme mit PHP 5.3.6 und MySQL 5.3.3 unter Windows WEB Server 2008



## Semtex10 (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo Liebe Tutorial User,

Ich habe folgendes Problem,
Mein PHP will einfach nicht mit dem MySQL Server zusammen arbeiten.

Wenn man auf unser Page geht kommt folgendes :


```
Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in E:\www\inc\config.php on line 97
```

Ich habe Apache 2.2.19, PHP 5.3.6 und MySQL 5.3.3 drauf.

Ich benötige PHP und MySQL für meine CoD4, CoD6 Gameserver und meine Clan Homepage.

Der Link zur Page : http://applebase.de


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir sehr schnell helfen.


MfG

Marcel Kuhla aka. S3MT3X

Clan Manager Team Inseparable


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. Juli 2011)

Hello Marcel,

das sollte eigentlich recht schnell geloest sein - du musst das MySQL-Modul in der php.ini aktivieren. Suche dazu einfach mal nach der Datei und aktiviere die MySQL-bezogenen Zeilen im Bereich der extensions.


```
VON
; extension=php_mysql_libmysql.dll

NACH
extension=php_mysql_libmysql.dll
```

Viel Erfolg,
Arne


----------



## Semtex10 (30. Juli 2011)

Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:


> Hello Marcel,
> 
> das sollte eigentlich recht schnell geloest sein - du musst das MySQL-Modul in der php.ini aktivieren. Suche dazu einfach mal nach der Datei und aktiviere die MySQL-bezogenen Zeilen im Bereich der extensions.
> 
> ...


 
Leider habe ich genau auf diese Antwort gewartet.

Natürlich habe ich in der php.ini die Extensions aktiviert.

Trozdem funktioniert es nicht.

Ausserdem heißt es php_mysql.dll und nicht php_mysql_libmysql.dll.


Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.


MfG


----------



## jannicars (30. Juli 2011)

hast du php selbst compiliert?
Existiert die Extension im extension Ordner?


----------



## Semtex10 (31. Juli 2011)

Ich hab die PHP Thread Version 5.3.6
Ja die Extensions sind im Ordner.
Auch die PATH ist eingestellt.

Beziehungsweiße :

Muss ich noch eine Path für den MySQL benutzen ****?
Der MySQL funktioniert aber.


mfg

Marcel Kuhla


----------

